
Supreme Court won’t force DHS to reveal secret plan to cut cell service - AdmiralAsshat
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/supreme-court-wont-force-dhs-to-reveal-secret-plan-to-cut-cell-service/
======
dmfdmf
Building a fascist state one ruling at a time.

